# "Error Occurred when attempting to change Modules"



## clee01l (Dec 17, 2012)

Recently installed LR4.3 final.  Prior to installing the latest update, I had on purpose hidden the Map, Book, and Slideshow Modules in the Module Picker,  Switching back and forth between the Library and Develop using the mouse.  I needed to go to the Slideshow module and "unhid" it to click on the menu item in the module picker.  Instead of switching, the message listed above shows up,  I un hide all the modules in the module picker and and proceed  to get the same message on Map, Book, Web and then on Develop, Print, and Library.  Grabbing for a return to normalcy  I pressed the Hot Key "G" to return to the Grid view in the Library.  This worked.

I took the following remedial procedures in this order with these results:

Reinstalled LR 4.3 - Problem still persists
Renamed the preferences plist - Slideshow still produces the error messages but I can access the Library and Develop modules again by mouse clicking.
Ran Verify Disk Permissions and found som broken permissions.  I ran "Repair Disk Permissions" to correct the permissions
Sometimes LR still gets hung after the first re appearance of the error message.  And nothing corrects the problem except re-starting LR. And then I still can never access the Slideshow Module because it always produces this error.
this is on an iMac.  Recently I purchased a new MBP and clones the iMac user onto the new MBP.  So all of my applications,settings including my LR settings were transferred to the MBP.  When LR4.3 was released, I installed separate upgrades to each computer.  I do not experience the error on the MBP.  I also have LR4.3 installed on a Win8 Virtual machine and it does not produce this error

Does anyone have a clue on how to fix this or what might be the problem?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Cletus,

The only clue I have is that that message can come up when you try to enter a module that has a corrupt preset associated with it. This doesn't seem to exactly match what you're seeing, though.

Try renaming your presets folder and see if you are able to enter the Slideshow module.

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Dec 17, 2012)

I reverted my presets folder to the local location I deleted the Slideshow Templates Folder.  No effect on the Slideshow module. but LR did create a new Slideshow Templates folder
I moved LR4.3 to the trash (the equivalent of an uninstall in Windows), downloaded a fresh copy of LR4.3 and installed that. I still cannot access the Slideshow panel.  Each time I try, I get the error message listed in this Title.  I have discovered that the next module that I click on also generates this error message, but the third module clicked will behave properly and everything is fine until I click the slideshow module again.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 30, 2012)

*The Guru needs a Guru*

I'm bumping this back to the top.  I have not found resolution or an explanation.  Just to refresh everyone on the issue. 

LR4.3 on my iMac produces an error message everytime I attempt to switch to the Slideshow Module.  This error persists when I attempt to switch away from the Slideshow module to any other LR Module. Switching to another module after errors 1 & 2 resumes normal operation. 

I cloned my iMac to install the same user on my new rMBP so the same settings and program files were transfered to the rMBP.  The problem does not occur on the MBP. I followed Hal's suggestion to delete the Slideshow presets. It did not make a difference.  LR does recreate the empty LR Slideshow Presets folder though before throwing the same error.
On the iMac, after doing the usual stuff with preferences and reinstalling LR4.3, I moved LR4.3 to the trash and D/L and reinstalled a new copy of LR4.3.  This had no effect.  I'm stumped.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 31, 2012)

There is something weird going on Cletus with similar reports on the U2U forum!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 31, 2012)

Kiwigeoff said:


> There is something weird going on Cletus with similar reports on the U2U forum!


Thanks Geoff.  I don't get to that forum very often.  So, I am glad to know that I am not the only one with this problem, It does look to be OSX related though.  I did check my permissions in Application Support and all was fine. Based upon one other comment, I created and tested with a new User account and All the modules are available  though


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 31, 2012)

All modules are ok in the clean user account?  Now THAT is interesting.  There was an installer bug a while back, and the solution was to copy the presets and preferences back from the clean account.  Might be worth a shot.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 31, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> All modules are ok in the clean user account?  Now THAT is interesting.  There was an installer bug a while back, and the solution was to copy the presets and preferences back from the clean account.  Might be worth a shot.


I did not have any but the default Presets installed with the clean account.  One of the first things I did with the account where the error occurred was to delete/rename my preferences plist and my "Lightroom Settings" folder, so that is not the issue. I even switched off the "Store Presets with catalog" option 

At this point I am thinking there is something in the Library Application Support folder that causes this error. However, I would think that when I cloned my iMac user to the rMBP, that the Library Application Support folder would have been cloned too.  FWIW, the copied plist and presets work fine on the rMBP.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 31, 2012)

You don't have a second monitor attached, do you?  It's coming up in a few reports.

Other than that, I think we may have to wait till Adobe are back from holiday.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 31, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You don't have a second monitor attached, do you?  It's coming up in a few reports.
> 
> Other than that, I think we may have to wait till Adobe are back from holiday.


Yes, I do.  I'll detach that and see if there is a difference.

Addendum:  It does make a difference. I did not even have to close LR or  reboot the computer, just disconnect the monitor.  And when I reconnected, the issue did not re appear. 

Thanks for being my eyes and ears in the other LR forums.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 31, 2012)

Excellent!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Graeme Brown (Jan 16, 2013)

Just encountered the same problem with the slideshow module ... disconnecting the second monitor fixed it, even though Lr was on the main monitor and not using the second. Very strange ...

Glad I found the solution here (knew I would!)


----------



## clee01l (Jan 17, 2013)

Graeme Brown said:


> Just encountered the same problem with the slideshow module ... disconnecting the second monitor fixed it, even though Lr was on the main monitor and not using the second. Very strange ...
> 
> Glad I found the solution here (knew I would!)


Well, It has not proved to be a permanent fix.  Sometime since my last post the error returned.  I haven't disconnected the 2nd display again. but then I don't use the Slideshow module often anyway.  I do make use of a 2nd monitor regularly in LR.


----------



## gillesdebda (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello,

I am newbye on lightroom. I installed LR 4.3 for the 1st time, 2 weeks ago.
I have the same error when I want to skip to slideshow. But, this error happens only when I use my secondary monitor. I don't get this error when LR is used only on my MBP without the secondary monitor ...
Strange that sounds a bug ...

Regards
Gilles


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2013)

It is a bug Gilles!  It's Mac only, when used with a secondary monitor.  The 4.4 release candidate fixes it for some but not all, so you could give that a try in the meantime.  They're still working on a fix, hopefully for the final 4.4 release. http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-4/


----------

